# Contemplating Powerlifting



## TheBlob (Oct 20, 2014)

So I typically train for hypertrophy, but lately been thinking of giving some power lifting training a go... I am still hypertrophy training now mind you.. I have looked at some different training philosophies but im mostly wondering if any of you experienced pl'ers have some basic getting started advice.. And maybe what kinda lifts would I need to be competitive at 205lbs body weight..


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 20, 2014)

205 would put you in the 220 class, or you can cut to 198. Who cares what you need for lifts, just get on the platform.

Start with a basic program like 5/3/1, and if you dont know any PLers, get on youtube and start watching vids for proper form. It would be a hell of a lot easier if you knew some PLers to help you, but if not, you can post up vids here and we will help you out.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 20, 2014)

Power lifting will still make you grow. Not sure why that notion persists that it wont. I have seen myself and numerous other absolutely blow up from training for strength.

5/3/1 could be a good starting point.  Focus in on the big three. Do accessories that improve those lifts. Don't **** around in the gym or with recovery.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 20, 2014)

Yea if you knew some PowerLifters it would be very helpful.  

Just get on the platform


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 20, 2014)

Sounds like right off it would be beneficial to drop about 7 lbs... yeah I know no pl'ers ill keep it in mind about these vids... Thanks guys appreciate it... Ill start in on some 5/3/1 and I already concentrate pretty heavily on the big 3...  feel like my dlift sucks at 455,, but my squat is worse at 365.. Just for info my bench is 315 pretty mediocre as well


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 20, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Power lifting will still make you grow. Not sure why that notion persists that it wont. I have seen myself and numerous other absolutely blow up from training for strength.
> 
> 5/3/1 could be a good starting point.  Focus in on the big three. Do accessories that improve those lifts. Don't **** around in the gym or with recovery.



I dont think its so much that people (let me speak for myself actually) its not so much I dont pl'ing will make you grow, its just that bb'ing tends to ballon you up better...I remember a video of Tom Platz in a squat competition with a world class pl'er (neither dude had tiny legs) but Tom was (waaaay weaker than the pl'er) but Toms legs were certainly more developed,, and he also beat the pl'er in repping out 225.. which was interesting.. So point is both have their place yeah?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 20, 2014)

Platz was a freakish genetic outlier and prancing on stage in a banana hammock has no place lol

But I get what you mean. Pl tend to be more "jacked" but bb are more aesthetic.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 20, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> I dont think its so much that people (let me speak for myself actually) its not so much I dont pl'ing will make you grow, its just that bb'ing tends to ballon you up better..



I don't know Blob, I ballooned up more in the last three months training for the PL meet then I have ever did training any other style.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 20, 2014)

First you have to shave your head and grow a trendy beard to try and look like a tough guy. Next, go to the powerlifting section and pick a program that you think you would like. If you don't like it after a while you can always go back to what you prefer. I ran "the cube" a couple times and really liked it. You pick you're accessory lifts to go with the big 3. Give it a try dude. It can't hurt and it will probably surprise you with the strength gains you'll make.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 20, 2014)

Exactly...lol...Banana hammock I thought made your bench go up 20lbs... I always wear one at the gym....I get a lot of looks from the ladies and no guys ask me to spot them on the bench either...lol


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 20, 2014)

Find a gym to train in. It's really the best way for 99.9% of people. There are a lot of tools in a pl gym that lend themselves to making you a better lifter that you won't find anywhere else. Also being in there with a bunch of like minded meat heads is a huge benefit. Don't worry about your body weight right now. If you get serious about it you will be going through a lot of changes.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 20, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> First you have to shave your head and grow a trendy beard to try and look like a tough guy. Next, go to the powerlifting section and pick a program that you think you would like. If you don't like it after a while you can always go back to what you prefer. I ran "the cube" a couple times and really liked it. You pick you're accessory lifts to go with the big 3. Give it a try dude. It can't hurt and it will probably surprise you with the strength gains you'll make.


 
Sweet ive always wanted a trendy beard,,, my heads already shaved so im half way there


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 20, 2014)

WOOOW there is only 2 powerlifting gyms in Seattle and only one in Seattle proper I can find....Anyone from this area know something im missing


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 20, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> WOOOW there is only 2 powerlifting gyms in Seattle and only one in Seattle proper I can find....Anyone from this area know something im missing


What more you need to know? Go check them out tomorrow.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 20, 2014)

Do it...........................


----------



## j2048b (Oct 21, 2014)

im gonna venture into pl myself blob, but i was gonna start off with powerlifting year 1 by david kirschen, there is a beginner program in there im thinking about starting, but it wont be for a month or so until i get my gpp back up and my cardio in check for my blood work, (its not great) 

u can take a look at that book as well?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 21, 2014)

I've been lifting LIKE a power lifter for about 8 months now on a trt dose and I'm bigger than I've ever been on any cycle. My legs are blowing the fukk up. It's great. Love it  will never look back.


----------



## cotton2012 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have just started using more PL style training recently after always training more like a bodybuilder, looking forward to seeing how I respond.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 21, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I've been lifting LIKE a power lifter for about 8 months now on a trt dose and I'm bigger than I've ever been on any cycle. My legs are blowing the fukk up. It's great. Love it  will never look back.



u did the cube correct? what r u doing now?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 21, 2014)

Still running the cube j. The cube boss.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 21, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Still running the cube j. The cube boss.



Nice so its worken out well for u....

U got a pm ecks... Cube boss wise....


----------



## losieloos (Oct 21, 2014)

I want to hear brobundy's opinion.  I think you'll gain muscle from pl of course but then it will stagnate. You should mix pl with bodybuilding that's what I'm doing. That feel when you think you're swole because you pl and then you see a bodybuilder  that actually happened to me last week lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 21, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I want to hear brobundy's opinion.  I think you'll gain muscle from pl of course but then it will stagnate. You should mix pl with bodybuilding that's what I'm doing. That feel when you think you're swole because you pl and then you see a bodybuilder  that actually happened to me last week lol.



i respect everyone losie


----------



## losieloos (Oct 21, 2014)

Blob you'll enjoy pl. I definitely do. It was a nice change for me because bodybuilding was getting boring by itself. Switching from the 2 is something I see myself doing.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 21, 2014)

5/3/1 has a bodybuilding style portion of the program. The main focus is still set on increasing  strenth on your 4 lifts but it incorporates more accessory work on a lighter scale. It's a good solution for those who don't want to entirely give up that style of training. Ive ran the standard portion of 5/3/1 for 7 months and I'll be honest, I was bored out of my fuking mind! I found Sheiko to be much more challenging and exciting.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 21, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I want to hear brobundy's opinion.  I think you'll gain muscle from pl of course but then it will stagnate. You should mix pl with bodybuilding that's what I'm doing. That feel when you think you're swole because you pl and then you see a bodybuilder  that actually happened to me last week lol.


Pretty much every decent pl program these days has you working reps on accessories. 

Dave Tate himself has said he wished he did more slow tempo hire rep accessory work when he was younger stating that he probably would have had less injuries and be in less pain then he is now.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 21, 2014)

Not hatin on bundy but why would u ask him about powerlifting? He's never done it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 21, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Not hatin on bundy but why would u ask him about powerlifting? He's never done it.



Because he was trying to lure bundy into another pointless PL vs BB argument, and thankfully, Bundy didn't take the bait.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 21, 2014)

I dont have anything against PL...shit my best friends are big worm and heavy D both PLs.Im sure u get huge from it and very god damn strong..I just like to joking around


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 21, 2014)

I did check one out 400 dollars a month! Is this typical what the hell, thats a Lexus payment.


----------



## Pinkbear (Oct 21, 2014)

Fat ****ing plers

But yes I too have been thinking about a meet. Its my goal for next year to at least do one.

My 2nd goal is to beat steel natty.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 21, 2014)

Maybe I just go buy some bands and such and go at it alone


----------



## snake (Oct 23, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Maybe I just go buy some bands and such and go at it alone



It's nice to have other guys to lift with but you can do your own thing. These guys will help you more than one or two dudes at the local gym. You have 100 serious brothers that will give you advice but ultimately you need to find what works for you. Other than a lift out, if you think about it, you are on your own.

My advice is to just do it as SFG said. Squat on the day you have the most energy since that is lagging, not to mention it take more out of you then bench. Be safe but push it hard. 

On dropping weight, if you have it to lose, ok but if not or even close, don't. A natural 210 lb guy won't do well over the long haul dropping weight. Sooner or later you end up moving up and getting a beating. On the flip side, if you like the lean look and can hold it have at it. 

You could try this; pick a date 12 weeks out and train for it as a real lift to get the training feel. Ultimately you have to step on the platform for the real high.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you gents for all your encouragement you are all peaches


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 24, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Fat ****ing plers
> 
> But yes I too have been thinking about a meet. Its my goal for next year to at least do one.
> 
> My 2nd goal is to beat steel natty.


That would be a miracle. but with some technique and a brutal meet prep cycle you would get almost sorta close.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 24, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Thank you gents for all your encouragement you are all peaches



Now stop contemplating Blob ......,and start doing.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 24, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Now stop contemplating Blob ......,and start doing.



^^^ This guy played a pivotal role in me deciding to do a meet. Joliver (wish I had met you), POB, DYS, Steeler, UHC, Herm, DF and all the guys I met at the meet were not only extremely supportive but an awesome group of people to learn from and call friends. Just do it Blob. Stop thinking and just sign up. It'll set your frame of mind


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 24, 2014)

do it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 24, 2014)

Alright let me do this,,, ill start with the cube method I think


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 24, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Alright let me do this,,, ill start with the cube method I think



Good call, you'll like it dude.


----------



## widehips71 (Oct 25, 2014)

You might be surprised at the size increase you see from powerlifting.  I know I gained a couple pounds doing it


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 26, 2014)

Im pretty sure Im gonna see some growth here because fairly low rep range is not typical for me,,, it should shake things up a bit....Soon as I start im gonna log it.. Ill need the help from vetswith navigating the program see if I can post some vids for form critique and such..

Thanks guys


----------

